# FreeBSD 802.11 Testbed



## monsieor (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear All,
I would like to implement a physical 802.11 wireless testbed that all systems run Freebsd 9. Including a server enabling me to define traffic for the network as a file. And evaluate performance of network such as delay, throughput, bandwidth,... and analyse them.

Any idea appreciated in this respect.

Regards,
H


----------

